# Enclosure Making Time



## Trenor (Dec 17, 2016)

Well I have been going crazy rehousing Ts since I found these new shoe box enclosures the other week. A lot of my terrestrial Ts are already in their new homes.

The new problem was with the arboreal Ts like my bigger pokies and finding something for them. So I took a lot of the deep shoe boxes and modded them to make them into arboreal enclosure.

I just got done with them and they turned out pretty good IMO. Here are a few photos of the finished enclosures. I'll post more when I get them set up.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 2


----------



## Cassiusstein (Dec 17, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Well I have been going crazy rehousing Ts since I found these new shoe-box enclosures the other week. A lot of my terrestrial Ts are already in their new homes.
> 
> The new problem was with the arboreal Ts like my bigger pokies and finding something for them. So I took a lot of the deep shoe boxes and modded them to make them into arboreal enclosure.
> 
> I just got done with them and they turned out pretty good IMO. Here are a few photos of the finished enclosures. I'll post more when I get them set up.


Awesome! There's one I haven't seen, almost exactly how I build my arboreal enclosures


----------



## Trenor (Dec 17, 2016)

Cassiusstein said:


> Awesome! There's one I haven't seen, almost exactly how I build my arboreal enclosures


Yeah, I did some of the smaller ones for my slings/juvies. These are 7.25 X 12.75 X 9 inches so they are pretty big. It should handle my larger pokies and other arboreal Ts pretty well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Dec 17, 2016)

Here is one of the enclosures setup and ready for a T.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## viper69 (Dec 17, 2016)

@Trenor How are you cutting the lids where the hinges are attaching too? That is, cutting enough so the lid actually bends back, meaning towards you when opened.

To me it looks like you are leaving a gap, essentially making the lids a bit shorter technically.

@bryverine seems to be doing that one part a bit differently here in his thread. Pretty sure it has the PDF file for instructions too

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cheap-enclosure-8-16-9-x4-x4.280587/

Source for those shoe boxes in the first post?


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 17, 2016)

viper69 said:


> @Trenor How are you cutting the lids where the hinges are attaching too? That is, cutting enough so the lid actually bends back, meaning towards you when opened.
> 
> To me it looks like you are leaving a gap, essentially making the lids a bit shorter technically.
> 
> ...


This link uses model display cases from Hobby Lobby (different manufactures) and the shoe boxes Trenor is using look different where the lid closes


----------



## viper69 (Dec 17, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> This link uses model display cases from Hobby Lobby (different manufactures) and the shoe boxes Trenor is using look different where the lid closes


Yep I know the boxes are different, but not owning those boxes I cannot tell the info re: the lid. I almost bought those HL containers a while back as I saw them in person. I haven't seen these boxes from Trenor.


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 17, 2016)

I would like to see a close up of the hinge area and where/how he modified it to work with the acrylic hinge. I have 16 of the HL "mini helmet" display cases and i like them very much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 17, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> I would like to see a close up of the hinge area and where/how he modified it to work with the acrylic hinge. I have 16 of the HL "mini helmet" display cases and i like them very much.


Same here SD, I'd like to see a close up as well @Trenor 

I THINK I've seen those too, I was thinking about those...


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 17, 2016)

13" tall is a little short IMO. i think those would be great for Avics. 
either way they look nice.


----------



## Trenor (Dec 17, 2016)

viper69 said:


> @Trenor How are you cutting the lids where the hinges are attaching too? That is, cutting enough so the lid actually bends back, meaning towards you when opened.
> 
> To me it looks like you are leaving a gap, essentially making the lids a bit shorter technically.
> 
> ...


The shoe boxes are linked in the 1st post. The tall(9 inch) I used for this project and shorter (7 inches) ones I used for the terrestrials.

As far as working with the hinge that came with the box well --- I didn't. It was in a bad spot to be useful.

As you can see from the photo the hinge is made into the box is on the back side. I wanted a panel in the bottom to hold the dirt so the hinge was useless.











So I used a table saw to make two cuts in the lid. One 2 inches from the hinge. The other 3 inches from the lip on the other side. Then glued them into place on the top and bottom. The original hinge on the bottom just helped to hold the bottom on.
TOP:





Bottom:






That left me with a 9 or so inch door made from the middle piece. I then glued two hinges on the bottom part and a hasp on the top part.






There is a gap at the top and bottom of the door the width of a table saw blade. Since I'll be keeping Ts larger that 5 inches in these it's not a big deal. I decided because of the gaps I didn't need to drill extra air holes.

I learned a lot about brittle plastic cutting on a table saw. Some of the eariler cuts needed a lot of clean up but all of them were ok. I'd have preferred using a band saw but I didn't have access to one.


----------



## Trenor (Dec 17, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> 13" tall is a little short IMO. i think those would be great for Avics.
> either way they look nice.


Thanks. Eventually, I might have to up size some after they get bigger but they should do fine for now. My 5 gallon converted tank is only 16 inches so it's not that much smaller. All in all I'm pleased with how they turned out.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 18, 2016)

@Trenor  I think these boxes are a great find. I haven't seen them. I didn't realize you had a link up there, sorry about that. That color blends to easily when reading quickly 

I think this is the first clear container I've seen that has it's own hinge- useful I think.

1. For the terrestrials, did you just drill holes into the lid or sides, thus using the lid's hinge for the terrestrials?

2. What type of glue did you use?

3. Curious what vendor you used for the hasps? - not critical as I can find those all over, just curious though.

If we didn't need sub for say Avics, these containers would be perfect as is, minus the need for holes.

I agree w/the above that for some Pokies a larger setup is "needed". I know people who keep adults, including some Asians like Lvs in something of this size or smaller (too small for me). The more space the better. For now I these these are a GREAT find and I will add them to my exotic shopping list


----------



## Trenor (Dec 18, 2016)

viper69 said:


> @Trenor  I think these boxes are a great find. I haven't seen them. I didn't realize you had a link up there, sorry about that. That color blends to easily when reading quickly
> 
> I think this is the first clear container I've seen that has it's own hinge- useful I think.
> 
> ...



1. Yeah, they worked out great that way. I drilled holes close to the lip near the lid. That way you got great ventilation without the holed blocking your view of the T.

2. I used https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HNFLMY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

3. Just some hasps I found on Amazon. They were a little more than I expected them to be but I was able to get them here during my time off.



viper69 said:


> I agree w/the above that for some Pokies a larger setup is "needed". I know people who keep adults, including some Asians like Lvs in something of this size or smaller (too small for me). The more space the better.


That was my thinking as well. However, I've been having a friend translate that German Pokie book for me and here is a quote from The Terrarium – Furnishings and Maintenance section.

In Poecilotheria spp. it is mainly uncomplicated care. Even terrariums in the dimensions 20x30x40 cm (length x width x height) (7.9x11.8x15.748 inches), are sufficient to their keeping and breeding. For smaller species (for example, P. subfusca) even enclosures of 20x20x30 cm (length x width x height) (7.9x7.9x11.8 inches) are sufficient. Such small terrariums do not have any negative effects on the well-being of the animals, which also show a rather limited movement and space requirement in nature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. pulchra (Dec 18, 2016)

Again, nice job making these Trenor.  Between work, life and caring for my collection I can never seem to take the time to put make these.


----------



## Trenor (Dec 18, 2016)

G. pulchra said:


> Again, nice job making these Trenor.  Between work, life and caring for my collection I can never seem to take the time to put make these.


Thanks. I know how you feel man. I got to these cause I have some time off. The cutting and prep work took 3 weeks to find time to get it ready.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 19, 2016)

Trenor said:


> 1. Yeah, they worked out great that way. I drilled holes close to the lip near the lid. That way you got great ventilation without the holed blocking your view of the T.
> 
> 2. I used https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HNFLMY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Re: the German book and tank size. I always recommend larger over smaller, not for the T, but for the owner's safety. The more space one provides between you and the T, the safer one is regardless of their tendency to go down into their burrow. The above statement from the book IMO is really addressing the size of the container in regards to the health of the T.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 19, 2016)

@Red Eunice Have you ever used this Scigrip before? I know you have experimented with some different glues

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HNFLMY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Dec 19, 2016)

This might have been mentioned already but what bonding agent do you use???


----------



## Trenor (Dec 19, 2016)

viper69 said:


> @Red Eunice Have you ever used this Scigrip before? I know you have experimented with some different glues
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HNFLMY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I used this because one of the online custom fish tank guys I follow recommended it. They use it in and several other adhesives when making their tanks. It did really well with the plastic boxes and is a good at bonding acrylics.


----------



## Trenor (Dec 19, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> This might have been mentioned already but what bonding agent do you use???


I linked it here.


Trenor said:


> 2. I used https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HNFLMY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 19, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I used this because one of the online custom fish tank guys I follow recommended it. They use it in and several other adhesives when making their tanks. It did really well with the plastic boxes and is a good at bonding acrylics.


Yep I've seen it recommended before. I don't anyone besides you and perhaps Red who has used it though hah. How long is the set time for the SciGrip?


----------



## Trenor (Dec 19, 2016)

The set time was 10 min or so but i think a lot of that was due to the two surfaces being rounded. The glue needing extra time to fill in the gap and firm up. The recommend 24 hours to fully cure all the way through. I glued on the top and bottom for all the enclosures. Waited 8 hours or so then did the door hinges and the hasps. Let them all sit till the next day and was done.

You have to be careful of drips as it breaks the plastics to fuse them together so anywhere it lands will be slightly rough when you wipe it off.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trenor (Dec 19, 2016)

They turned out pretty good. I can tell already I'm going to need some more shelving soon. Might look into doing that this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Red Eunice (Dec 20, 2016)

viper69 said:


> @Red Eunice Have you ever used this Scigrip before? I know you have experimented with some different glues
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HNFLMY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 Sears sells it, but tube is red, probably same stuff. Works well, especially when mating flat surfaces together. Has a consistency slightly thinner than Testors model cement.
@Trenor,  nice work they look great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Dec 20, 2016)

Trenor said:


> They turned out pretty good. I can tell already I'm going to need some more shelving soon. Might look into doing that this week.


Let me know when you open your own cage making business! Those look great. What's in the far left, the tallest one. I noticed the hasp is on the side too. Did you make that one? Really sweet looking Trenor.


----------



## Trenor (Dec 20, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Let me know when you open your own cage making business! Those look great. What's in the far left, the tallest one. I noticed the hasp is on the side too. Did you make that one? Really sweet looking Trenor.


The one on the left is one from Jamie.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 20, 2016)

Trenor said:


> The one on the left is one from Jamie.


Thanks I thought so, but if you had made it, I'd want the details as hers are all CNC cut.


----------



## Oreo (Dec 20, 2016)

Looks great! Seeing other people with DIY enclosures is always motivating.


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Dec 20, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Here is one of the enclosures setup and ready for a T.


What do you use to cut these with?


----------



## Jeff23 (Dec 20, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Well I have been going crazy rehousing Ts since I found these new shoe box enclosures the other week. A lot of my terrestrial Ts are already in their new homes.
> 
> The new problem was with the arboreal Ts like my bigger pokies and finding something for them. So I took a lot of the deep shoe boxes and modded them to make them into arboreal enclosure.
> 
> I just got done with them and they turned out pretty good IMO. Here are a few photos of the finished enclosures. I'll post more when I get them set up.


That enclosure is a nice find.  Thanks for sharing your setup.  I will be working to get myself going on some custom builds, etc. after the start of the new year but I will need to do lots of practice since I haven't done much with plastic.  I may do a test drive with these boxes.  I already have several Hobby Lobby enclosures where I will be learning to do some mods as well.

I recently bought a similar sized shoe box from the container store.
http://www.containerstore.com/s/our-tall-shoe-box/d?productId=11000728&q=10064900

I regret buying this box. It is fairly clear plastic and the size is nice, but the polypropylene plastic is so soft that I would never put any appropriate sized T in it.  I would be very scared of escapees.  The lid flexes too easily on the corners.  The box you found appears to be a more rigid plastic like the Hobby Lobby enclosures.


----------



## Trenor (Dec 20, 2016)

AmberDawnDays said:


> What do you use to cut these with?


I used a table saw but it would be better to use a band saw if you had one IMO. It has a thinner blade and it cuts smoother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Dec 20, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> That enclosure is a nice find.  Thanks for sharing your setup.  I will be working to get myself going on some custom builds, etc. after the start of the new year but I will need to do lots of practice since I haven't done much with plastic.  I may do a test drive with these boxes.  I already have several Hobby Lobby enclosures where I will be learning to do some mods as well.
> 
> I recently bought a similar sized shoe box from the container store.
> http://www.containerstore.com/s/our-tall-shoe-box/d?productId=11000728&q=10064900
> ...


It is pretty rigid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

